# Deer



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

Does Anybody Know Of A Hunt Club That Needs Another Member Or Does Anybody Know Of Any Private Land.i'm Not Rich And Have A Wife And 3 Kids To Support So It Couldnt Cost To Much


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Not sure about there area. Are you friends with a bunch of other hunters, you might be able to lease property from a farm for a small fee.

I know some guys that lease a farm here for about 400 per person per year, and I think there is 6 or 8 of them.

Tiny


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

No Its Only Me.i Hunted With A Friend For 15 Years Or So But He Passed Away Last Year


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

search craigslist for "hunting" or something like that... ive seen numerous ads for clubs if your still looking... not sure about your area though... search around.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Clubs*

There are several clubs around my neck of the woods but that would be a long drive for you.

If you want to make a road trip you can come hunt with me a couple of times this year.

I don't hunt in a club. I have 2 tracts in Chatham County that I hunt. All private leased land.

Darin


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Darin.sounds Good.i Only Get To Hunt 2 Or Maybe 3 Days A Year Because Of My Job And I've Gotten Into The November Saltwater Fishing So Much The Past Couple Years.i'll Pm You My Number.hope To See You At The Ferstivus 2 In A Couple Weeks.steve


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Interested in hunting NC*

FM, just moved to NC and not to far from Asheboro. What are the rules for hunting that area? Besides licensing?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rules*

Since you are a resident of NC your Sportsman license will cost you $40.00 plus the saltwater fishing license, $15.00. $55 total.

If you hunt Randolph, Chatham counties or any county with a maximum deer season you can pretty much shoot what you want with a bow, muzzleloader or rifle. You just have to pay attention to what season it it. Bow is first, then a week of muzzloader and then just shy of 2 months of the regular firearms season. 

You can kill (2) bucks per year and 4 does. Or you can kill 6 does. You basically have 6 tags and are limited to 2 bucks per year. You however can shoot all does. It is kinda funny how it works but the max buck is 2 per year. Now they have bonus tags. I am not up on that one yet. But the way it reads is you can get an unlimited number of bonus doe tags. 

NC is one of the more relaxed states on deer harvest.

Darin


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Since you are a resident of NC your Sportsman license will cost you $40.00 plus the saltwater fishing license, $15.00. $55 total.
> 
> If you hunt Randolph, Chatham counties or any county with a maximum deer season you can pretty much shoot what you want with a bow, muzzleloader or rifle. You just have to pay attention to what season it it. Bow is first, then a week of muzzloader and then just shy of 2 months of the regular firearms season.
> 
> ...


Hey Darin, 

Thanks, I'm currently in Davidson Co and may be hunting in Guilford or a bit further south.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Do you guys have problems with hogs around your area? I'd sure love to try that some day.


----------



## JJ42 (Mar 2, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Since you are a resident of NC your Sportsman license will cost you $40.00 plus the saltwater fishing license, $15.00. $55 total.
> 
> If you hunt Randolph, Chatham counties or any county with a maximum deer season you can pretty much shoot what you want with a bow, muzzleloader or rifle. You just have to pay attention to what season it it. Bow is first, then a week of muzzloader and then just shy of 2 months of the regular firearms season.
> 
> ...


SOUTH CAROLINA in the county I live in lex. no limit on bucks from aug.15th till jan. .Doe's we have 17 doe days 2 per doe day = 34 and you can buy 4 doe tags 20.00 ,shoot any time after15 th.sept.If you ever get down this way I will take you hunting ,won't say you will get one but you will have fun .  when its gets cold ,its to hot to hunt now .


----------

